# Windows 10: Gratis-Upgrade für Privatnutzer nicht zum Release



## MichaelBonke (3. Juli 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Windows 10: Gratis-Upgrade für Privatnutzer nicht zum Release* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Windows 10: Gratis-Upgrade für Privatnutzer nicht zum Release


----------



## Orzhov (3. Juli 2015)

Muss ich mir einen Kopf machen, wenn ich noch immer keine Entsprechende Benachrichtigung erhalten habe?


----------



## BiJay (3. Juli 2015)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Muss ich mir einen Kopf machen, wenn ich noch immer keine Entsprechende Benachrichtigung erhalten habe?


Du musst automatische Windows Updates aktiviert haben.


----------



## TheRealBlade (3. Juli 2015)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Muss ich mir einen Kopf machen, wenn ich noch immer keine Entsprechende Benachrichtigung erhalten habe?




Ja. Das hatte ich auch.
Es gibt ein Diagnosetool (leider hab ich grad keinen Link zur Hand), welcher alte Updates überprüft ob die richtig installiert wurden. Bei mir war da ein Fehler scheinbar passiert, nachdem das Programm das Update runtergeschmissen und neuinstalliert hat, kam sofort das Symbol. Welche Updates wichtig sind findet man auf viele Internetseiten, also einfach mal googln.


----------



## Wynn (3. Juli 2015)

Währenddessen in der Karibik.......





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=i8ju_10NkGY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## WeeFilly (3. Juli 2015)

TheRealBlade schrieb:


> Ja. Das hatte ich auch.
> Es gibt ein Diagnosetool (leider hab ich grad keinen Link zur Hand), welcher alte Updates überprüft ob die richtig installiert wurden. Bei mir war da ein Fehler scheinbar passiert, nachdem das Programm das Update runtergeschmissen und neuinstalliert hat, kam sofort das Symbol. Welche Updates wichtig sind findet man auf viele Internetseiten, also einfach mal googln.



Du willst es Dir freiwillig holen?! Tja, und ich mache mir extra Mühe, das Ding zu entfernen. 
Ist (relativ) einfach:

Windows-10-Downloader: Tipps zur Deinstallation | heise online


----------



## Wut-Gamer (3. Juli 2015)

Wann ich upgrade? Nicht vor 2020. Und danach auf Linux.


----------



## MadFox80 (3. Juli 2015)

Naja, lieber so (geregelt), als wenn alle auf einmal saugen und MS server gehen in Flammen auf


----------



## Worrel (3. Juli 2015)

MadFox80 schrieb:


> Naja, lieber so (geregelt), als wenn alle auf einmal saugen und MS server gehen in Flammen auf


Eigentlich sollte das Konzept eines Preloaders inzwischen selbst bei MS bekannt sein ...


----------



## MadFox80 (3. Juli 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> Eigentlich sollte das Konzept eines Preloaders inzwischen selbst bei MS bekannt sein ...



Du setzt aber ne Menge voraus


----------



## Orzhov (3. Juli 2015)

BiJay schrieb:


> Du musst automatische Windows Updates aktiviert haben.



Das automatische Update ist bei mir nach wie vor aktiviert.


----------



## MrWoozy (3. Juli 2015)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Muss ich mir einen Kopf machen, wenn ich noch immer keine Entsprechende Benachrichtigung erhalten habe?



Wenn du keine weiteren Updates hast, kannst du nachschaun ob du das Update KB3035583 schon installiert hast*.
*Wenn ja, dem oben genannten Link folgen, deinstalieren und nochmal versuchen.

Ich persönlich bin über die Nachricht nicht wirklich bestürzt. Ich werd wohl frühstens vor ablauf der Frist upgraden, wenn überhaupt.
Da wird es doch wieder ettliche Scherereien geben mit Treibern, älterer Software etc.
Soll das Fußvolk erstmal schaun wie's an der Front aussieht Harrrr!


----------



## Desotho (3. Juli 2015)

Windows 10 hab ich eh schon installiert, insofern wurscht


----------



## LOX-TT (3. Juli 2015)

ich bleib bei Windows 7 so wie ich bis zum Ende der Updates bei XP geblieben bin


----------



## WeeFilly (3. Juli 2015)

Ja, ich werde ganz sicher nicht ein neues Windows im ersten Jahr installieren und Beta-Tester spielen... Insbesondere wenn ich ein so stabiles und kompatibles Windows 7 habe!


----------



## Orzhov (3. Juli 2015)

MrWoozy schrieb:


> Wenn du keine weiteren Updates hast, kannst du nachschaun ob du das Update KB3035583 schon installiert hast*.
> *Wenn ja, dem oben genannten Link folgen, deinstalieren und nochmal versuchen.
> 
> Ich persönlich bin über die Nachricht nicht wirklich bestürzt. Ich werd wohl frühstens vor ablauf der Frist upgraden, wenn überhaupt.
> ...



Tatsache, mir fehlte wirklich das besagte Upgrade. Danke.


----------



## Batze (3. Juli 2015)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Muss ich mir einen Kopf machen, wenn ich noch immer keine Entsprechende Benachrichtigung erhalten habe?



Hast doch 1 Jahr Zeit kostenlos upzugraden, also ruhig Blut.


----------



## BiJay (3. Juli 2015)

Die meisten Gamer werden wohl innerhalb des ersten Jahres umsteigen, allein wegen DirectX 12. Ich warte noch die ersten Wochen ab und werde dann eine komplette Windows-Neuinstallation zu Win10 machen. Eine Neuinstallation hat mein System sicherlich mal nötig und dann kann ich auch direkt Win10 nehmen, einige Features finde ich auch sehr interessant, z.B. Cortana.


----------



## WeeFilly (3. Juli 2015)

Cortana auf meinem Handy nervt nur.


----------



## Schalkmund (3. Juli 2015)

Also bei meinem Windows 7 steht unten rechts in der Ecke ein kleines Windows-Symbol und wenn ich mit der Maus drauf gehe steht da "Window 10 herunterladen", probiert habe ich es allerdings noch nicht.


----------



## HanFred (3. Juli 2015)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> Also bei meinem Windows 7 steht unten rechts in der Ecke ein kleines Windows-Symbol und wenn ich mit der Maus drauf gehe steht da "Window 10 herunterladen", probiert habe ich es allerdings noch nicht.


Das steht da bei allen, die das Symbol angezeigt bekommen.


----------



## Orzhov (3. Juli 2015)

Batze schrieb:


> Hast doch 1 Jahr Zeit kostenlos upzugraden, also ruhig Blut.



Sag nicht ich hab jetzt umsonst den Kreis in meinen Teppich gelatscht.


----------



## MadFox80 (4. Juli 2015)

WeeFilly schrieb:


> Cortana auf meinem Handy nervt nur.



Schade, dass für uns Mädels es nicht den Chief anstelle Cortanas geben wird - wobei wenn er mir dann beim Autofahren mit seiner tiefen Stimme befehlen würde, in 100m links abzubiegen, würde ich wohl mit verträumten Blick weiter geradeaus fahren...


----------



## Zundnadel (4. Juli 2015)

Nich das Datt mit Dem Windows 10 wider so zu unserm 2. Battmann wird !!!
Ick wees noch als Bei w7 mein Drucker nich mehr ging !!! Min Spiele Okk nich Dat mit dem Starforce und dem Securom  hatt ick ok immer  so n Schwatten Bildschirm !!!
Never change a Working Windows


----------



## BiJay (4. Juli 2015)

Zundnadel schrieb:


> Nich das Datt mit Dem Windows 10 wider so zu unserm 2. Battmann wird !!!
> Ick wees noch als Bei w7 mein Drucker nich mehr ging !!! Min Spiele Okk nich Dat mit dem Starforce und dem Securom  hatt ick ok immer  so n Schwatten Bildschirm !!!
> Never change a Working Windows


Also ich bezweifle, dass es bei Windows 10 einen Grafik-Downgrade gibt sowie FPS Einbrüche. Für dich würde ich aber hoffen, dass die Rechtschreib-Korrektur besser funktioniert als bei deinem jetzigen Windows bzw. Browser.


----------



## mimc1 (4. Juli 2015)

Immer diese rechtschreib Prinzen hier, wie toll fühlt man sich eigentlich wenn man jedem aufgrund seiner Rechtschreibung aufen Sack geht? Macht dich arg unsympathisch.

Nur so btw.


----------



## BiJay (4. Juli 2015)

mimc1 schrieb:


> Immer diese rechtschreib Prinzen hier, wie toll fühlt man sich eigentlich wenn man jedem aufgrund seiner Rechtschreibung aufen Sack geht? Macht dich arg unsympathisch.
> 
> Nur so btw.


Ich gehe jeden auf den Sack? Verwechselst du mich mit jemanden? Oder generalisierst du gleich aufgrund eines Beitrags von mir? Seine Rechtschreibung ist wirklich unterirdisch, sonst gehe ich eigentlich nicht auf irgendwem seine Rechtschreibung ein. Meine ist ja auch keineswegs perfekt.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (4. Juli 2015)

MadFox80 schrieb:


> Schade, dass für uns Mädels es nicht den Chief anstelle Cortanas geben wird - wobei wenn er mir dann beim Autofahren mit seiner tiefen Stimme befehlen würde, in 100m links abzubiegen, würde ich wohl mit verträumten Blick weiter geradeaus fahren...



Das liefe dann wohl ungefähr so:
"In 100m links fahren"
*Träum*
"Ich sagte links, Soldat!!!"
"Ja - ist ja schon gut..."
"Das heißt: ist ja schon gut, SIR!"


----------



## Gandalf1107 (5. Juli 2015)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Das liefe dann wohl ungefähr so:
> "In 100m links fahren"
> *Träum*
> "Ich sagte links, Soldat!!!"
> ...



Also, wenn dann bitte: "Sir, Jawohl, Sir"

Habt ihr bei Gunnery Sgt. Hartman denn überhaupt nichts gelernt?


----------



## WeeFilly (6. Juli 2015)

BiJay schrieb:


> Ich gehe jeden auf den Sack? Verwechselst du mich mit jemanden? Oder generalisierst du gleich aufgrund eines Beitrags von mir? Seine Rechtschreibung ist wirklich unterirdisch, sonst gehe ich eigentlich nicht auf irgendwem seine Rechtschreibung ein. Meine ist ja auch keineswegs perfekt.


Also, wenn man seinen Beitrag als Platt liest wird es gleich viel besser! Perfekt die Rechtschreibung zwar immer noch nicht (es hapert an der Groß- und Kleinschreibung), aber ansonsten gibt es kaum Fehler.

Man sollte ja keinen aufgrund der Tatsache dass er eine andere Sprache spricht (oder zu sprechen versucht) diskriminieren!


----------

